
Airbnb Sues San Francisco Over a Law It Had Helped Pass - kgwgk
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/29/technology/airbnb-sues-san-francisco-over-a-law-it-had-helped-pass.html
======
brudgers
Discussion of news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11990451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11990451)

